# Free Digital Copy of 'The Whole Christ'



## BottleOfTears (Apr 23, 2019)

Crossway are currently giving away free digital copies of *The Whole Christ *by Sinclair Ferguson.

*moderating Links removed.*

This is a wonderful book that explains the issues of Legalism, Antinomianism and Assurance with precision, clarity, and pastoral sensitivity. If you don't already have a copy, get one now, and tell your friends.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 23, 2019)

The link doesn't work for me, and when I search the store there's no such deal that I can find.


----------



## BottleOfTears (Apr 23, 2019)

Tom Hart said:


> The link doesn't work for me, and when I search the store there's no such deal that I can find.


Yeah for some reason the link isn't working but if you type it in to the browser manually it does, it's very strange.

I think the reason you can't find it in the store is that it's technically an article that has the downloads.

Edit: I've added direct links to the downloads which should work. Actual article is here: *moderating link removed.*
I still can't fix that link for some reason it seems Puritan Board is doing something funny to it.


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 23, 2019)

I nosed around on the Crossway site. Found this article on the book, which includes a photo/link to the book. Clicking on that takes me to a page where I can 'download an excerpt'. I couldn't find a free e-book in any format for the complete text.


----------



## BottleOfTears (Apr 23, 2019)

JimmyH said:


> I nosed around on the Crossway site. Found this article on the book, which includes a photo/link to the book. Clicking on that takes me to a page where I can 'download an excerpt'. I couldn't find a free e-book in any format for the complete text.


I've added the links directly for downloading above, for some reason the article link itself is acting up. 

Edit:
I searched for it on duckduckgo and it was the first result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JimmyH (Apr 23, 2019)

BottleOfTears said:


> I've added the links directly for downloading above, for some reason the article link itself is acting up.
> 
> Edit:
> I searched for it on *link removed.*


Got it, thanks ! This is a good tip.... I have duckduckgo but didn't search for this with that. I'll have to access that first and foremost in the future.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 23, 2019)

BottleOfTears said:


> Yeah for some reason the link isn't working but if you type it in to the browser manually it does, it's very strange.
> 
> I think the reason you can't find it in the store is that it's technically an article that has the downloads.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Got it by typing it into my browser.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jun 3, 2022)

Crossway contact the board and said links to a 'free' book violated their copyright and asked they be removed. I have edited all the posts in this thread accordingly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

